# Panasonic Tz3 or FX33EB



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

As title says...which is the best.

All i want it for is work and taking pictures of detailing cars but as a bit of a thicko with cameras i need some educated opinions. 

I have gone with the above choices because of the Leica lenses and the other half is about to order a camera for my birthday so i need to get in quick and will probably give her an amazon link.

Does telephoto mean i can take a pic of the whole car close up 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

And whats the difference between a 3.6 or 10 x optical


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I had the same dilemma at xmas time. I opted for the TZ3 as it offers 10x optical zoom which is pretty unheard of from a camera that size. Digital zoom basically crops the image iirc. The TZ3 is not a teeny phone to slip in the pocket but will fit just! If its a teeny phone you want then the 33 is perfect. Also the TZ3 has a wide angle lens which is perfect for fitting in more of the car!!

see here


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks matt...i missed that thread:thumb: . Theres just too much choice if your not a teccie 

It doesny have to be pocketable as i just put it back on the van seat in between pics.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Z3 then mate, awesome bit of kit! :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ordered from Amazon:thumb: + 4GB Memory Card for an extra £6.39


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nicone you wont be disappointed! :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I think I'm going to go for the TZ3 after reading this. Was previously looking at the FX range. 

What size memory card do I need guys? i.e. How many photos can be saved on a 1GB, 2GB, 4GB roughly?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Be aware that TZ5 is just around the corner any day now.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> What size memory card do I need guys? i.e. How many photos can be saved on a 1GB, 2GB, 4GB roughly?


My 7 megapixel camera approximates 1200 at highest quality setting on 4GB card. I do not know how accurate that is as my 2 week vacation was 400-ish pictures.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> My 7 megapixel camera approximates 1200 at highest quality setting on 4GB card. I do not know how accurate that is as my 2 week vacation was 400-ish pictures.


1200 is loads! I might get a 2GB one then.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> 1200 is loads! I might get a 2GB one then.


Yes, it is a load but it all depends on how many megapixel your camera has (jump from 7 to 10 and that would be 800-ish pictures now), which quality settings you choose, how trigger happy you are, and how long your vacation is :lol:

I often take more than one picture of something as I would rather not miss the opportunity and come back home with no good picture. Those 400 pictures were on two weeks with at least four days not taking any as I spent them on plane and doing nothing. That would be 40 pictures per day and it could have been easily 100 or so per day.

My next vacation is, I hope, Italy for full month. 1200 pictures might not be enough for me. Plus by that time I will be using 10-12 megapixel camera. 8GB would be minimum for that. So I will wait purchasing the card as much as I can as time is on my side, prices will continue falling, and capacities will keep on increasing.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I found a 4GB card on play.com for £9.99. bargain! Apparently it's made by Toshiba so it's a decent make and someone verified in the review section that it's compatible with the TZ3. 

Can't wait to get the camera now!

For your Italy trip Zoran why not take a few 4GB cards. That way in the event of one corrupting you won't lose everything.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Really liking this camera...however
Just looking on PLAY now and the Panasonic DMC-TZ5EB-S 9.1 Megapixel Digital Camera is available pre launch for £249..
The TZ3 is coming in at £160 ish..
Will the TZ5 be worth the extra...mmmm..
Back to square one again...


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

matt said:


> I had the same dilemma at xmas time. I opted for the TZ3 as it offers 10x optical zoom which is pretty unheard of from a camera that size. Digital zoom basically crops the image iirc. The TZ3 is not a teeny phone to slip in the pocket but will fit just! If its a teeny phone you want then the 33 is perfect. Also the TZ3 has a wide angle lens which is perfect for fitting in more of the car!!
> 
> see here


FX33 also has wide angle 28mm equiv lense. I was dead set on getting one but as I like to take plenty of pictures in low light I was put off by loads of reviews commenting on noise when using higher ISO ratings same for the TZ3. Apparently Fuji are the best in this area but I want a wide angle lense so I'm waiting until the F100 is released albeit that will be just over £200. Or I might go for a F40 without the wide angle due to excellent reviews including trustedreviews.com

The FX 33 is due to be replaced with the FX55 which will have a 25mm wide angle lense compared with the 28mm of the 33. However if it has the same sensor as the 33 then it will likely suffer the same noise issue.

The TZ is in a class of its own provided low light ie non flash shots is not a major requirement. Typically it is for me:wall:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> I found a 4GB card on play.com for £9.99. bargain! Apparently it's made by Toshiba so it's a decent make and someone verified in the review section that it's compatible with the TZ3.
> 
> Can't wait to get the camera now!
> 
> For your Italy trip Zoran why not take a few 4GB cards. That way in the event of one corrupting you won't lose everything.


More importantly several small cards is advisable in order that you can keep them seperate from the camera in case you either loose the camera or some ****** helps themselves to it. That way you wont loose all those nice holiday shots taken up until that point.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

More important to a degree, is the write speed of the card, and that the camera will support.
A 60x SD card will let you use the camera in the highest resolution mode, and reduce the delay between one shot, and the next.
If it's purely for capturing detail work, then fair enough, but if you use it beyond that, then the faster cards are a definite requirement, and don't exactly cost THAT much more into the bargain.
The TZ3 and 5, may be able to handle the newer HD cards, but it's not something I've spent a lot of time investigating, compared to the regular fast SDs.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> For your Italy trip Zoran why not take a few 4GB cards. That way in the event of one corrupting you won't lose everything.


Because I hate fumbling with tiny teenie little things as Murphy's law always kicks in so I am avoiding it if I can. Once card is in I am not taking it out. Just like there is a chance of corrupting the card there is also a chance of misplacing/losing the card. Chance of losing/misplacing/dropping the card is bigger. Some people take one of those portable offloaders with them and I understand their need and motivation. However those units are often hard drive based. In other words they are even more sensitive to danger during transportation. I will have to see how technology will develop between now and then. Time is on my side (I hope).


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

What are peoples opinions on cases for the TZ3 and where from?

The wife has got me the camera but i cant have it till my birthday 

I got her to check the box for a case but its not included.

Recommendations please????????????


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I got a samsonite DF 30. Its 55-45-125mm and the camera fits well snug! Panasonic do their own but its a side on leather pouch that looks really gay (no offence to the battys out there). Got it from Amazon too :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Heres the link to it mate. :wave:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

matt said:


> Heres the link to it mate. :wave:


Cheers...looks good:wave:

Another question or 2

Is the battery deal on offer there any good

How long does the standard battery last

Sorry for the questions but its better to ask people who know


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

If its the panasonic battery, yeah its a good deal. The standard battery gives approx 200-250 shots from full and takes about 4hrs to charge. :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Edit the battery above is a copy, the one below is an original.

http://www.ukdigital.co.uk/accs/panasonic_cgas_007_battery.htm


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> Because I hate fumbling with tiny teenie little things as Murphy's law always kicks in so I am avoiding it if I can. Once card is in I am not taking it out. Just like there is a chance of corrupting the card there is also a chance of misplacing/losing the card. Chance of losing/misplacing/dropping the card is bigger. Some people take one of those portable offloaders with them and I understand their need and motivation. However those units are often hard drive based. In other words they are even more sensitive to danger during transportation. I will have to see how technology will develop between now and then. Time is on my side (I hope).


It is funny how life sometimes makes you eat your own words. This week I came across great camera and decided that is the one I want. Good news is that it is 6 MP so it will pack more pictures per GB than 10-12 MP ones I was looking at. Funny part of the news is it takes type of memory whose maximum capacity is 2GB per card which means I will have "only" 600-ish pictures per card. That's usually a lot but not enough for whole trip on single card.

So it looks like I will have to carry spare card and offloader after all. :lol:


----------

